# New Member Hows My Label?



## aguedry (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys,
Just bought my equipment and WE kit from George. Here is my label, what do you think?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 8, 2007)

Good Job! Welcome to the hobby, and the forum!


----------



## Joanie (Aug 8, 2007)

Love it! It's wonderful! You must have wiener dogs!


----------



## aguedry (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, I do. 2 - Andy (Black &amp; Tan) 6 years old and Cooper (PieBald) 5 months old.


Looking forward to having my supplies delivered next week. I'll probably have lots of questions.


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 8, 2007)

We'll leave the light on for ya, aquedry.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome....love you very creative label....Keep us Posted on your ventures.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome aqua, great way to start off this awesome hobby! We love to
answer questions so dont be afraid to ask any questions. Please
dont do anything drastic like dump a batch without asking first
as in most cases it can be fixed, not to scare you cause it really is
easy to make, its the waiyng for the wine to age properly which is the
hard part!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome. Great label and a great selection for a first kit. The Pinot Grigio is one of the very good Vintners Reserve kits. It was the first kit I made as well. Bring on the questions!


----------



## masta (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome and I like a newbie who thinks ahead and has the label made before the kit arrives!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and great label !!


----------



## CajunTim (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome Aguedry, I think you will like it here. Very nice lable.


----------



## aguedry (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Smurfe and CajunTim,
I am in Gonzales, LA. I see that Smurfe is in Galvez, we're practically neighbors. CajunTim - where are you from?
Angie


----------



## CajunTim (Aug 9, 2007)

Angie,<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
I was born and raised in Houma. &lt; about 45 min south of New Orleans &gt; Lived there till about my early 30s. I now live in Florida. I go back home about twice a year tovisit family. Will move back there one day when I get enough of the sand and beach.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to this wonderful hobby!!(more like a lifestyle)
Very nice label. Plz post pics of your progressand of course, the finished product.


----------



## docbee (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice label.
Welcome to a great hobby and be prepared to be "bitten by the bug". Hope you have patience especially with your first wine.






Welcome aboard the forum and ask away. That's how many of us have learned to do the right thing from the start.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 9, 2007)

Aquedry, Welcome to the forum.

I like the label, very neat, clean and easy to read with good design and a lot of info. I like it


----------



## nasv (Aug 9, 2007)

Angie- super cool label, a lot of detail!

By the way, I recently started and this forum is awesome!!!! They have been extremely helpful!

-Nico


----------

